

Copy machines, a data security risk? - imsaar
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=6412572n

======
imsaar
Amazing how easy it is for anybody to get hold of sensitive data. I am not
sure what is the purpose of a hard disk in a copy machine. They should not
have these. The copy machine wants extra money for deleting images or
encrypting.

------
ableal
Discussed here last month: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1282513>

In short: the disks are needed to hold multi-page scans - think collating
multiple copies, double-sided printing, etc. The problem is that normal file-
system deletion is not a secure wipe, and files can be recovered with simple
tools.

